
WHO declares the coronavirus outbreak a pandemic - sethbannon
https://www.statnews.com/2020/03/11/who-declares-the-coronavirus-outbreak-a-pandemic/
======
atombender
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22547223](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22547223)

